# Smoked headlights



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

There was a person that had smoked lenses on their 240 on a website and it showed how to do it, but I forgot where it was. Does anyone have any links to where I can find out how to do it, because it looks really good.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what do you mean by smoked lenses... i've modified many headlight and taillight assemblies myself and might be able to help you


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

When I was talking about lenses I ment the actual headlight. My bad I was spacing out when I was typing in my question. Thats why it kinda doesnt make that much sense. Well I saw a way to "smoke" the headlights with some kind of paint and I just cant remember where there is a link to show how to do it with some pictures. I think you paint the inside of the headlight or something. I am not sure.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Maxima knowledge is always useful...

this is a write up for a mod called the Anniversary Edition headlight mod... this might help achieve what you are wanting to do... remember that if you paint the actual part that reflects the headlight beam your headlights will not put out as much light and might be illegal... this write up involves just painting the surrounding area...

http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=52

have fun.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for that link. I have the those Sylivania silverstar(almost HID bulbs) and those suckers are bright. So I think I am good. I also live in Oregon. I think you can get away with anything up here cuz the cops arent too smart. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

they may be bright, but the chromed plastic behind them is what's doing all the reflecting... if you paint that part, they won't reflect at all and you'll go from bright headlights to no headlights


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

To me it looks like you dont paint the reflector you just paint the other part that doesnt reflect because they tape of the actual part that reflect the light from the bulb.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

exactly... i was just making sure YOU knew that... didn't want you paintin the whole headlight... that would be bad


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> exactly... i was just making sure YOU knew that... didn't want you paintin the whole headlight... that would be bad


I knew that from the beginning. I am not some dumb rice boy or honda owner. LOL. I just wanted the nice smoked headlight look. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

cool.... i was hoping so...

assumed you weren't a ricer, but ya never know!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

anybody here own a honda


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Nope never have, the only other car I had was a 68 Chevelle which I sold to get my 95 240 I waited like half a year to get one that was manual. I almost bought a AT good thing I waited. I gotta SE with all options. It very nice.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

so 5lug, hicas, vlsd???


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> so 5lug, hicas, vlsd???


Yeah 5 lug, vlsd and abs. Did s14's even come with hicas, cuz I thought they didnt.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they should have.. i thought vlsd/abs/hicas was included in one option..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

s14 no have hicas... at least i've never heard of them having it...

hell, the Z32 guys with HICAS removed them a lot of the time.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I thought it didnt come with hicas and I am glad it didnt cuz I would have to uninstall it. My car also came with some nice black leather.mmm.


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> they should have.. i thought vlsd/abs/hicas was included in one option..


 nope hicas was dropped in the s-14 if i remeber correctly... abs came with vlsd and visa versa ..lol but not all se's have em.. mine doesnt   which is stupid if ya ask me.. damn dealer options..lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

damn.. i'm getting rusty..

correct me if i'm wrong guys
s13 : abs / hicas / vlsd = one option
s14 : abs / vlsd = one option

no hicas for 14's right??


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

right.. it was one of the stupid options that most people jsut over looked ( like the person who orignally bought my car) oh well no abs= less weight and i can always swap a junk yard vLSD for pretty cheap.. lol


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea i gotta work on gettin a lsd for mine, im goin with the nismo 2 way, if i can get together the money


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Cha Ching!!!!!!!!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Well to get back to the original topic of this thread. I just got my paycheck today so, I am gonna go get the stuff to smoke my headlights and get the haze crap off of them. I will take some pics of it and let you know how it looks when I am done. Itll take a little while to get the pics though cuz I dont have a digi cam. Ill try to do it sometime soon, who knows when though cuz school and work takes up alot of my time.


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

thats cool dude jsut post em up when ya get em i kinda wanna see this.. i think it would hot on my car ( kouki) but i dont dare tear my headlights apart lol.. glass breaks too easy..


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Devilstar said:


> thats cool dude jsut post em up when ya get em i kinda wanna see this.. i think it would hot on my car ( kouki) but i dont dare tear my headlights apart lol.. glass breaks too easy..


I think itll look good on any S14. Ive seen on one before on the net and it looks awesome. It shouldnt be too hard to take apart the headlights on the 240. And what they say about heating at 270 or something degrees. I heard it would be better at 150 to 170 that way you dont melt anything. I think I am gonna start it on it this weekend. So I let you know how it looks and post some pics.


----------

